# Have you had any results on Plenty Of Fish



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

...just what is says


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

went on a few dates with girls from pof and met my current gf on there.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a girlfriend from there.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

went on a few dates with a girl from there 2 summers ago


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I met my previous girlfriend on there last summer and we dated from july 2011 to november 2011....she just messaged me about me liking crepes on my profile and she found it hilarious...then we exchanged messages 3 times, moved on to texting for a week....decided to meetup at her workplace while she was working (a coffee shop)...I watched her and talked while she served customers (lol) and then we talked during break...then that same night...I went with her friend for a burger and then when we were alone in the car and admitted our like for each other and decided to be bf/gf from there....it happened really really fast, like a blur

Now I just started talking to a cute girl on there...and its ALOT slower than the last one. This one is very shy and guarded but I can tell she likes me (very inquisitive and asks me alot of questions about myself). We went out for coffee a couple weeks ago and I had sort of a blank mind but I managed to make her laugh a couple times (it was so hard). I'm taking her for soup and sandwiches next week. If I meet a girl I'm comfortable talking to I do not really have anxiety like I do if I meet a clique of friends who I try hard to please 

I have had more success with POF than with eharmony....I have not gotten any responses on eharmony :/


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually met a guy and we dated for 2 months. The distance seemed to break it up. So one guy out of like 6 or 7.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Had 2-3 dates, currently talking to this girl that found my profile.


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

A friend of mine has had lots of buck fuddy situations on there, but nothing close to a proper relationship. He seems happy enough with that though. Not for me, though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Not yet.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Met a lot of girls from POF. Most of them never work out. The rest are still figuring out how to block me  jk I tell them to use a pop-up blocker haha


----------



## AnAngelsLove (Aug 2, 2010)

I met 2 guys. 1st was a molester. 2nd he was nice,but turned out to be mean, ended up using me! No good!


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've met a bunch of girls from POF with mixed results. Usually it was just one date, then that was it. Although some i went on 2 or 3 dates with, but nothing serious at all. Most of them didnt look like their pics.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I've been on dates with quite a lot of women that I met initially through POF but nothing that has lasted or had the end result of a relationship. The most I met up with any one woman from there was five times.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I have, but they haven't necessarily been good! Haha. I've been on a few dates from there, nothing that led to anything serious. My response rate is usually between 15-25 percent, somewhere in that range. Online dating can be pretty disheartening.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Seems like everyones getting dates, ima go join..hopefully its better than Badoo.com..damn does that one suck.


----------



## beethoven (Jan 17, 2011)

I met my current girlfriend there one year ago. It's been the best relationship I had so far. 
I met my previous girlfriend on Okcupid before that. It was good but it didn't work out in the end.


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

My first relationship was from a guy I met on there. Also, I started dating this new guy I met on there a couple of months ago and it is going well so far.


----------



## 17Racer (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't met anyone on there yet. I messaged several people in my area, and only a few replied. I wasn't really interested in either one of them after we exchanged a few messages. They seemed to be missing something in the intellect department. No one else has ever responded, so I just stopped sending messages. I figure if anyone on there finds me interesting enough, they can initiate contact from now on. I'm not really desperate for a relationship, so in the end it's no big deal.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't know if I should be replying because I've never actually utilized the site, but... lol. I've been curious about dating sites before, but I'm not sure I'll ever use one, even ones with the friendship option, because the basic purpose of such sites is too..er..I guess overwhelming for me? I've always stuck to sites based on my interests and got to know people that way, but maybe because I know I'd make a boring date partner, lol.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

It didn't work for me. I got dates on match.com though.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

What's everyone's secret of having success on this site? Most of the profile are so boring, that they give very little to work with in an opening message. I've had countless bad experiences with this site. Most people will drag you on for a month and never want to meet.


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

No nothing, Maybe because my profile is bare, I also haven't put a photo on there I don't think :um plus I don't really use it.

I thought websites like these were just a waste of time when looking for a relatonship to be honest.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I took a peek around that site and was frankly horrified.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

pita said:


> I took a peek around that site and was frankly horrified.


No surprise, it's a lot of jerks on there. Some profiles did look pretty scary. :eek


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Gryffindor85 said:


> What's everyone's secret of having success on this site? Most of the profile are so boring, that they give very little to work with in an opening message. I've had countless bad experiences with this site. Most people will drag you on for a month and never want to meet.


A good profile and pictures for yourself to start with. As for messaging others, you're right..sometimes they don't give you much. Sometimes, they give you TOO much. But either way, you only need 1 thing to make a witty and interesting introduction, so just work on being able to send a first message based on that one thing. Try to make it funny/charming, and then end with a question. To the dragging you on for a month thing...honestly if you can't get a girl's number within a few days to a few weeks then just drop them. Why waste any more time? My move is, after having a conversation with a girl, to give my number to them first, and 9 times out of 10 if I was able to get to that point their interest level is high enough that they will immediately respond with their number. I got my current gf's number in one day, we just messaged back and forth a few times and I gave her my number, then she followed suit and gave me hers. Point is, you have to be a little aggressive if you want things to happen. Not creepy aggressive, but be a little bold and just go for it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Gryffindor85 said:


> What's everyone's secret of having success on this site? Most of the profile are so boring, that they give very little to work with in an opening message. I've had countless bad experiences with this site. Most people will drag you on for a month and never want to meet.


This is all true. Some gals will put hardly anything on their profile so you don't know what to say. They might even be fakes, who knows? As far as the secret to having success, I'm not entirely sure...like I mentioned earlier, my response rate is roughly 15-25% at it's highest.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I am on there but I hid my profile because I don't want people who know me locally to see me on there. I guess that is the SA effect. I messaged a few women that I was interested in...no reply. I did get several interested in me, but It wasn't mutual. I hid my profile after that.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

rymo said:


> Gryffindor85 said:
> 
> 
> > What's everyone's secret of having success on this site? Most of the profile are so boring, that they give very little to work with in an opening message. I've had countless bad experiences with this site. Most people will drag you on for a month and never want to meet.
> ...


Whats an example of a funny/charming thing to say? I swear, all these girls are generic as possible. Its not worth writing a long message never to het a reply. I do have pics on my profile and my description tells who I am in a positive way pretty much, Also, I can get a number, but for example, right now I've been texting a girl for three weeks and she always had an excuse about not wanting to meet.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Gryffindor85 said:


> Whats an example of a funny/charming thing to say? I swear, all these girls are generic as possible. Its not worth writing a long message never to het a reply. I do have pics on my profile and my description tells who I am in a positive way pretty much, Also, I can get a number, but for example, right now I've been texting a girl for three weeks and she always had an excuse about not wanting to meet.


If you've been texting her for three weeks and she is still making excuses, it sounds like she's not interested. You should probably move on. Next time, don't let it drag on for so long. You should text her once or twice, then give her a call. By the end of the call you should have asked her out on a date. Whether she agrees or not, at least you know one way or the other and can move on.

As for an example of a funny/charming thing to say...I posted this in some other topic before but anyways, the first message I sent to my current gf, who I met on pof and who had the headline "looking for a handsome country boy with a truck" was something like the following:

"I am highly appalled at your bias towards extremely handsome and intelligent non-******** who don't own a truck. Shame on you!"

It challenges her, shows confidence, is playful, etc. She messaged back almost immediately and I got her number within an hour.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

rymo said:


> If you've been texting her for three weeks and she is still making excuses, it sounds like she's not interested. You should probably move on. Next time, don't let it drag on for so long. You should text her once or twice, then give her a call. By the end of the call you should have asked her out on a date. Whether she agrees or not, at least you know one way or the other and can move on.
> 
> As for an example of a funny/charming thing to say...I posted this in some other topic before but anyways, the first message I sent to my current gf, who I met on pof and who had the headline "looking for a handsome country boy with a truck" was something like the following:
> 
> ...


I've already asked her out, she said "yes," but doesn't know when. Thanks for the advice, I have trouble coming up with stuff like that to say, and I'll usually ignore people who are looking for something specific like a country boy with a truck, because I figure I'm not for them. Any other examples of things to say?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I noticed that most of the guys don't call until the actual day of the date. Everything is done by text messaging. Is that the norm now?


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I hate talking on the phone, too many awkward silences. Texting is way better.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Gryffindor85:1059660083 said:


> I hate talking on the phone, too many awkward silences. Texting is way better.


My gf told me that me calling her and asking her out right away was really impressive to her, showed confidence, bla bla bla. It sounds like your problem is that you aren't ready to just buck up and become the boss that you really are. Too many awkward silences? Come on man, this is about overcoming your weaknesses with talking to women and going out of your comfort zone so you can change forever. A year ago I couldn't even talk to anyone on the phone, let alone a girl I was interested in. But I pushed myself really hard to overcome these weaknesses.

As for giving you more examples of things you can say...I mean it obviously depends on your situation but ill dig some up later.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

For the purposes of this thread I just messaged someone on okcupid. Cute, tall blonde girl, rides a motorcycle but talks about how outgoing and eclectic she is, bla bla bla. She also says she is probably the friendliest person you will ever meet. I wrote:

_"This whole profile is a work-in-progress" - that sentence seems to reflect your lifestyle...always exploring and living life to the fullest, growing and experiencing new things. Not necessarily what I think of when I picture a bad-*** biker chick...but glad to see someone is breaking stereotypes. By the way, you say you're probably the friendliest person I'll ever meet...but how did you know we are eventually going to meet? Are you some kind of psychic or something?_


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gryffindor85 said:


> I hate talking on the phone, too many awkward silences. Texting is way better.


It's just hard to decide on a time and a place to meet by text message and my cell phone is old and crappy so it takes forever to punch in a message. I'm not into having a long conversation or anything but if I'm committing to meeting someone (which takes an incredible amount of prep-time) I kind of want to hear the voice just to be sure that I'm communicating with a real live person and to make sure that he won't cancel at the last moment. I'm too much of a p*ssy to call myself but.....


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

rymo said:


> For the purposes of this thread I just messaged someone on okcupid. Cute, tall blonde girl, rides a motorcycle but talks about how outgoing and eclectic she is, bla bla bla. She also says she is probably the friendliest person you will ever meet. I wrote:
> 
> _"This whole profile is a work-in-progress" - that sentence seems to reflect your lifestyle...always exploring and living life to the fullest, growing and experiencing new things. Not necessarily what I think of when I picture a bad-*** biker chick...but glad to see someone is breaking stereotypes. By the way, you say you're probably the friendliest person I'll ever meet...but how did you know we are eventually going to meet? Are you some kind of psychic or something?_


Thanks for the work, I need to pay someone to come up with this stuff. My sense of humor is often perverted and esoteric so it doesn't translate well into stuff like this. Because of this, I have trouble joking with strangers because I don't want to offend them.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Gryffindor85 said:


> Thanks for the work, I need to pay someone to come up with this stuff. My sense of humor is often perverted and esoteric so it doesn't translate well into stuff like this. Because of this, I have trouble joking with strangers because I don't want to offend them.


Please don't be afraid of offending people. I have an incredibly perverted sense of humor as well. Just don't be sexual in your initial messages, or you will appear to be like every other guy on there who is looking to just get laid. Personally I would save anything too sexual until the first date, but aside from that...try not to filter yourself much at all or you will just be overthinking things...and we all know over-thinking things leads to nervousness, and nervousness leads to not knowing what the hell to say. Btw, being esoteric in texts or online messages can be great. If you find a girl who gets what you're talking about it's a home run. If she doesn't, it doesn't really matter, as long as you move on and don't doubt yourself or apologize for a bad joke. Just keep trucking on and you will appear confident. Over time you will get better at being funny/witty in general.

Btw if I am coming off like an expert I apologize. My gf is moving in half a month and we are going to break up, so I am getting back into the game myself. This is practice for me as well...I am a huge work-in-progress but my results so far are just proof to me I can do it, and anyone else can too. Lucid Vision posted a link to their site in another thread, but you should watch the Simple Pickup guys do their thing. Here's a great video talking about nervousness approaching girls. They talk about approaching in real life, but IMO you can apply the principles to online as well:


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

That site is a bunch of crock.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

nope. never admitted to a girl in my life that I liked them.
doing that online would be even worse.
with my attributes stuck up there for all to judge.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

NatureFellow said:


> nope. never admitted to a girl in my life that I liked them.
> doing that online would be even worse.
> with my attributes stuck up there for all to judge.


Why are you afraid of what some anonymous online people will think about you based on an online profile?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I think since 90 percent of us here rely only on online dating, and throw all our cards into that, probably could be the reason for the lack of success. Having good pictures is vital, and when many of us hate having our picture taken, your going to have a hard time to acheive this. Combine with insecurity and a self defeating attitude its quite difficult to succeed. Its also a numbers game. 

Someone can be conversing with dozens of potential suitors, so you are just a picture and paragraphs to them, at this point. And of course certain attractiveness is general, combine that with the men outnumbering women, and it pretty much comes down to luck and timing. Compound that with the fact most are also looking for suitors offline and the percentage rate drops further. Who has more of an impact, a guy's profile online, or that person you met once at that party?


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I have just as much difficulty approaching and conversing with women on-line as I do in real life. Maybe even more so on-line. I don't particularly like to feel I have to sell myself. At least I get approached from women sometimes in real life. But very rarely on-line. My guess is because women get more attention from men on-line even if it's just from players.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

rymo said:


> Please don't be afraid of offending people. I have an incredibly perverted sense of humor as well. Just don't be sexual in your initial messages, or you will appear to be like every other guy on there who is looking to just get laid. Personally I would save anything too sexual until the first date, but aside from that...try not to filter yourself much at all or you will just be overthinking things...and we all know over-thinking things leads to nervousness, and nervousness leads to not knowing what the hell to say. Btw, being esoteric in texts or online messages can be great. If you find a girl who gets what you're talking about it's a home run. If she doesn't, it doesn't really matter, as long as you move on and don't doubt yourself or apologize for a bad joke. Just keep trucking on and you will appear confident. Over time you will get better at being funny/witty in general.
> 
> Btw if I am coming off like an expert I apologize. My gf is moving in half a month and we are going to break up, so I am getting back into the game myself. This is practice for me as well...I am a huge work-in-progress but my results so far are just proof to me I can do it, and anyone else can too. Lucid Vision posted a link to their site in another thread, but you should watch the Simple Pickup guys do their thing. Here's a great video talking about nervousness approaching girls. They talk about approaching in real life, but IMO you can apply the principles to online as well:


That video is actually pretty helpful, thanks. I feel like I'm also trying to come off as nice, pleasant, and positive as possible, but that doesn't work. What is tough is that some girls get really offended by what other girls would consider cute. I really hate long profiles, they are a chore to read and leave nothing to ask.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well, I had some success, got lucky because girl mentioned zombies in profile on OKCupid, and that lead to a good discussion. We had a fairly successful first date and I got some, ummmm, action, so it worked. I didn't talk on phone till today, but asked her out when getting number last night.


----------



## Brittany buck (Feb 12, 2012)

*No*

No it's horrible


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Well my momentary success led to another failure, I'm posting more details in the Coping with Social Anxiety thread.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

pof sucks... plenty of ****-tards


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I found one girl I was interested in and PMed her but she probably thought I was weird cuz a couple of days later she replied and said she found somebody and then deleted her account. It was the only time I tried to make a connection.

I guess saying something like "your big crazy green eyes was the first thing that caught my attention" isn't a good impression to a girl. She was good-looking and her eyes did make her even more cuter but I'm just so awful with words that it came of as an insult. :lol

I guess comments like that might work in real life face-to-face conversations cuz they might think you're being funny but online it'll come off as weird and creepy.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm actually starting to get hits again, so I'm saying something right on my profile and in my messages. I swear most of my messages are random and an attempt at being funny...or smartassery.


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

rymo awesome info. I am contemplating making a dating profile but was always shy because I didn't want people to know, also it seems that competition is heavy and I always said to myself what's the point.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

squall78 said:


> rymo awesome info. I am contemplating making a dating profile but was always shy because I didn't want people to know, also it seems that competition is heavy and I always said to myself what's the point.


Thanks, man. Honestly the millisecond that you have that "what's the point" attitude you've already failed, so it's good that you're contemplating making a profile. Honestly no one cares if you have an online dating profile...I've told so many people (family, friends) and not one of them has judged me or made fun of me for it. It's totally accepted nowadays.

As for success in online dating, sometimes it can certainly be tough, but you have nothing to lose and everything to gain (a girl, confidence, increased wit, etc.). Practice makes (almost) perfect and I can honestly say I've been doing this stuff on and off for a year now and it's never been easier because of all the practice I've had just throwing myself into the fire. Hard work leads to results. It's just like anything else in life.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I met my current (and first!) boyfriend on POF. After years of people at school calling me ugly and thinking I'm weird (I'm not that bad looking actually). He makes me feel beautiful (he's gorgeous too!).
Hopefully others will have the success that I did.


----------

